# The lonley mountain



## johnhaley (May 26, 2020)

Hi everyone,
There is a quotes thread in the lord of the rings section, so I thought it would be a good idea to post faviorite quotes from the Hobbit.
Mine is from when the dwarves are explaining why they have to go to the lonley mountain and Bilbo thinks the explanation did'nt seem to explain. 
Thanks


----------



## Firawyn (May 27, 2020)

_“There is nothing like looking, if you want to find something. You certainly usually find something, if you look, but it is not always quite the something you were after.” _

I've always loved the introspective nature of Tolkien. It's present in all of his work, even the one written specifically for children. Of course, I'm a philosophist at heart.


----------

